# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  مشکل در ارتباط با https

## M.K_Soft

سلام دوستان.
من با ارتباط سرور node با letsencrypt به مشکل خوردم.
تا قبل فعال کردن https مشکلی نداشتم و سرورم بدون مشکل با http کار میکرد.

----------


## cybercoder

با nginx یا وب سرور دیگری پراکسی کنید.

----------

